# (ALY) ALLY



## tehpope (May 21, 2021)

> describe ally in a nutshell.​Ally is focused on providing users the most secure and decentralized online communication solution. With private P2P chats, group chats, broadcast channels, ephemeral messaging, and crypto transfers, Ally offers a multitude of features to ensure users have the richest experience possible. As the first dApp built on Skrumble Network’s public blockchain, Ally is primed to be the go-to communication application for managing crypto communities, discussing sensitive political matters, and exploring a variety of fun and engaging topics.
> 
> The ALLY Ecosystem leverages the power of blockchain focusing specifically on privacy for communication and fast and secure financial transactions. Utilizing a proprietary Proof of Authority (PoA) consensus, it will offer a future independent incentivization protocol layer that can be scaled to all blockchain projects. With over 200,000 users, ALLY has become the hub for those looking to freely speak and come together.











						Ally - Global Blockchain Ecosystem and Incentive Layer
					

Ally is a decentralized crypto and communication app powered by blockchain technology. Make crypto mainstream and communicate worry-free.




					getally.io
				





			https://www.gate.io/en/trade/ALY_USDT
		









						ALLY price today, ALY to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap
					

Get the latest ALLY price, ALY market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




					coinmarketcap.com
				




================================

So this shit keeps going up. I bought like $130 two days ago. Now its at $380 ish. What the fuck is going on? 

For transparency's sake, I am not affilated with Aly at all. Just a autist buying crypto.


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (May 21, 2021)

Uh... do the devs realize that there is a huge bank called Ally? I don't think the bank is going to care much for this.


----------



## Uncle June (May 21, 2021)

Spasticus Autisticus said:


> Uh... do the devs realize that there is a huge bank called Ally? I don't think the bank is going to care much for this.


And just like this coin it too is a massive scam.


----------

